# Things to do in HK when it rains



## Parfitt (Aug 23, 2012)

Other than going to a mall, or going to a gallery. Does anyone have some good suggestions of things to do in HK when it rains?

Thanks!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Haha it rains a lot or I should say drizzles alot and rains on many days through out the year. You can join some sport teams that play indoors, movies or bars. Most go shopping but thats a given.


----------

